# My pet is missing



## Octopus (Jun 12, 2013)

My pet is missing and I'm really scared that I won't get him back. I live near Colwyn Bay. He's a typical crab, about 3 inches wide and a normal colour. He had quite an unusual shell, with a couple of spots on. Please help me find my beloved crab!


----------



## TorrieRacette (Jul 10, 2013)

ohh! i am sorry to hear this thing i would definitly inform you if something happens anytime=


----------



## brucekrausse (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey Mate have you yet not found your pet ?


----------

